# MES Hot Mods & related Mods or creations..



## deltadude (Jan 18, 2010)

This thread is intended to collect MES mods that are working and either improve MES performance or attempt to solve a problem with known MES issues.

*This is Page 1 of MES HOT MODS with Awards.*

*Page 2 of MES HOT MODS with Awards.*

*Page 1 of MES HOT MODS with Honorable Mention*.
 
In no particular order:

•  *MES Sun Shield*  by JamminJimi



• *Hot Corner Baffle* by PignIt
There have been several who posted hot corner baffle solutions using a variety of materials and methods, notably Ronp's very seasoned MES using a piece of tile.  I too use a baffle which is a metal cookie sheet which has insulation sandwiched in between the layers, I just lay it on the element cover.




• *Supplemental Heat Element* by DaveNH




• *MES Cave or Man Cave* by Illini



• *PignIt's Indoor Hood*



• *MES Wheels*by Fishawn




•  Illini Smoke Contraption by Illini
This was one of the first DIY MES external smoke generators that actually looked solid and would work correctly.



Bud Lite's smoke generator



scubadoo98's smoke generator[




• *Cabinet Handles*  by DaveNH




• *MES REWIRE* by Homebrew & BBQ
This wasn't the first rewire, but it was the first with clear pictures and good details.  There has been several others since.




• MES Cart by PignIt
There are several MES carts, PignIt did a good job plus provided step by step pictures and details.



*lowcountrygamecock's cart*



• *Kurtsara's cart*



• *XxLT250RxX MES Hybrid & cart* by XxLT250RxX



*This is Page 1 of MES HOT MODS with Awards.*

*Page 2 of MES HOT MODS with Awards.*

*Page 1 of MES HOT MODS with Honorable Mention*.

Whenever any list is compiled someone will get overlooked, if your mod or creation is overlooked reply to the thread so it is not lost. I apologize if you were overlooked it wasn't intentional.

MES HOT MOD award, many original MES mods received the MES HOT MOD award. I thought some recognition in the way of an award would be nice to encourage others to develop their own MES mods. If your mod or creation didn't receive an award and you think it deserves consideration for the HOT MOD award, please PM me. I will consult at least two other serious MES users that I respect and get their opinion. What I considered:
• is the idea original,
• if the idea is similar to another mod then was it an improvement on the original idea or did the idea advance that mod concept, or was it superior in construction and implementation compared to the original.
• external smoke generator or cold smoke is a group where many different ideas have been used to accomplish the same result. If you search the internet you can find many examples of the same ideas, so what I considered was how original was the implementation with the MES, can you easily see if someone's MES version performs better than most or an original?
• some mods are not MES mods at all, they are creations or accessories. For example MES stands or cabinets. Some though are so unique and creative and required a lot of thought and careful workmanship so the MES HOT MOD was awarded as recognition of their effort.

Finally other mods are listed because this HOT MOD list will attempt to collect as many MES mods or related accessories that would enhance the MES or the MES users smoke experience.

I want to thank all the creative people on SMF who have used their abilities to not ony improve their MES or smoking experience, but took the time to carefully explain their mod and post informative pictures, you thus enhanced all MES owners smoker experience. Thank you...


----------



## deltadude (Jan 18, 2010)

*OUTSTANDING CONTRIBUTION TO THE MES COMMUNITY*

ronp 

ronp, has been a serious MES smoke enthusiast since he join SMF, he has contributed in so many helpful ways to the MES knowledge bank here at SMF. 
This is a token of appreciation for all the valuable input regarding the MES and smoking meat in general.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 18, 2010)

*MES HOT MOD Honorable Mention*
I know there are many that would qualify in this category, but I spent several hours on the above and if others would be so kind to pm me with selections I would be grateful.

• *MES Rewire Mod*, by scubadoo97
scubadoo97 did an excellent job of photo documenting his MES rewire.








• *Sausage Racks* by mgwerks



• *ronp's Tile heat baffle*




• Very clear & detailed install of Smoke Daddy on MES, by DaveNH
This mod is a commercial product, but DaveNH's install and great detailed pictures plus review is awesome




*Another Smoke Daddy Install* by Kevin13
Kevin did a great job with photo documentation of his install..







*Smoke Daddy installed through the Chip Tray*, by Kevin 13

Very nice detailed install with lots of pics.








• *TV mod for MES*, by Fishawn
No reason to go back in the house now..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








• *More caster wheels on MES*, by golfnguitarz




*Flamed MES detailing*, by JamminJimi



*Another Heat Baffle* by deltadude








*DIY Dolly for the MES *by SlickRat.
SlickRat did such a nice job I would love to move this into the HOT MOD AWARD category, if he creates a post and gives details about his build, I will move this to Hot Mod Award and give him his certificate.








*Cart Modification* by Oneshot








*Rolling stand w/ cabinet space* by donnylove







*Rolling Stand* by JamminJimi







*MES Vent Bug Screen* by  Bearcarver


----------



## ronp (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow Dude you have been busy. This should be a sticky with everything in one place.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the recognition.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

*MORE HOT MOD Awards*
*page 2 of 2*

Page 1 here

• *MES Sun Shield & Roof*, by ryanhoeizer
I'm not sure if the roof part will give the protection from snow & rain that is desired, but it sure will shield from the sun. Plus some major thinking outside the box here.












• *MES Sausage or Hanging Racks*, by TJohnson












*MES 800 watt to 1200 watt element upgrade* by, Texacajun
Excellent photo tutorial, this is will make it very easy for any MES owner to follow.












*MES On Wheels, by TJohnson*
TJohnson, did a great job of showing clearly his mod with good pictures and clearly explained how he created his mod. However it would be nice if his MES on Wheels could turn, from the pics I think it will only go back and forth.

*








*

*E-Smoking! (PID install)* *by sparksnsaaben*

Excellent instructions and pictures on creative use of PID install for internet monitoring a MES smoker.

WELL DONE!






	

		
			
		

		
	
    
	

		
			
		

		
	







*MES / Smoke Daddy Mod** by* *StephenH*

There has been several MES mods with a Smoke Daddy, typically if another mod is posted that is similar it receives an Honorable Mention.  However StephenH's mod is new because it revamps the chip tray loader instead of drilling into the cabinet.  In addition he clearly documented with pics his work, and explains what he did.   






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







*A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker*   by  *T Johnson*

I know this is a little late the Todd created this fantastic smoke generator many months ago, I have been away and just getting started on catching up.  Todd deserves recognition not only for his wonderful creation, but also he has been a consistent help and resource to the MES community in general.  Thanks Todd you DA MAN!


----------



## pignit (Jan 19, 2010)

Dude! Thanks for the include. You really put some time into this thread. I actually missed a couple you included and had to catch up. Thanks for taking the time to put all these articles together.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the mention!


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe that I hit this list in less than a month. I have added to my sun screen. I was challenged by ronhoelzer. Came out good.

Thanks Deltadude

Jim


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

Like ronp said:





			
				ronp;426482 said:
			
		

> Wow Dude you have been busy. This should be a sticky with everything in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jan 19, 2010)

Great Idea!  I agree this should be a sticky.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for including my version of a cold smoke generator Deltadude.  Great thread and what is the greatest is that there are so many people here that are interested in helping others with their knowledge and experiences.  This is the essence of what web boards are about.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

Reserved for Future HOT MODS with awards, page 3
This should be enough reserved spots for HOT MODS with awards....


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

Reserved for Future HOT MODS with awards, page 4
This should be enough reserved spots for HOT MODS with awards....


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

Reserved for HOT MODS  HONORABLE MENTION, page 1


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

Reserved for HOT MODS HONORABLE MENTION, page 3

As said above this should be enough...


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jan 19, 2010)

Can post be deleted?  If so I would be happy to delete my response so yours can move up.  Everyone could do this and then re-post at the bottom.  Or the mods my can fix it for you.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

The admin/mod should be able to reorder the posts, I know I can do that on the forum software I use.

I really can kick myself for not thinking of reserving space.  I know of at least 2 or 3 other significant MES mods and at least that many Honorable mention, I will be adding them to the list as soon as I find them.  One nice thing about SMF is they allow you to edit the post months later (that is a fantastic feature).


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 20, 2010)

Holy sniki I also recieved an honorable mention. I just seen that. I have one more mod that is rolling around in my fat head. 

Thanks deltadude


----------



## deltadude (Jan 21, 2010)

No problem.

I'm going to change the award pic slightly, so just a heads up if you want to update your sig.  I will pm you when it is updated.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 27, 2010)

Added a new Dolly Mod and Smoke Daddy install to Honorable Mention List.


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the Honorable Mention!


----------



## deltadude (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the award.  The roof is doing its job great.  The goal was to keep moisture away from the control panel and the opening on the top that exposes the electronics.  I figure the rain and snow won't hurt the sides or door.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 13, 2010)

Added another cart mod to honorable mention..  and

rolling stand w/cabinet  somehow missed these two nice additions...

*Cart Modification* by Oneshot








*Rolling stand w/ cabinet space* by donnylove







*Rolling Stand* by JamminJimi


----------



## deltadude (Mar 7, 2010)

I had overlooked scubadoo97's MES rewire, he did a excellent job of photo documenting this for MES owners.

I add his mod to the Honorable Mention MES HOT MODs.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 8, 2010)

Added Texacajun's excellent 800 watt to 1200 watt element upgrade mod to MES HOT MOD list here.  

Texacajun is awarded a MES HOT MOD award for his effort to document and share with the MES Owners this fine mod tutorial here.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 17, 2010)

*Added* to MES Hot Mods list here.*

MES On Wheels,  by TJohnson 
*TJohnson, did a great job of showing clearly his mod with good pictures and clearly explained how he created his mod. However it would be nice if his MES on Wheels could turn, from the pics I think it will only go back and forth.
*








*


----------



## deltadude (Jun 10, 2010)

*Added new MES HOT MOD AWARD, is located here* scroll down.

*E-Smoking! (PID install)* *by sparksnsaaben*

Excellent instructions and pictures on creative use of PID install for internet monitoring a MES smoker.

WELL DONE!


----------



## sparksnsaaben (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, thanks.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 8, 2010)

Added Bearcarver's Vent Bug Screen to the MES HOT MOD Honorable Mention list.

Thank you Bearcarver for taking the time to photograph and share you MES HOT MOD creation.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 30, 2010)

Added StephenH new MES / Smoke Daddy mod to the MES HOT MODS list

*Congratulations!  * Thanks so much for taking the time to document with pics, the work you did and then share it with the MES community.


----------



## stephenh (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, I am honored to have my humble modification listed with so many outstanding ones.

I put it to a full-out test yesterday when I smoked two fatties in the morning, then smoked a rack of ribs in the afternoon.  It performed marvelously.  I like being able to remove the smoke generator easily afterward for clean-up.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 10, 2012)

*MES owners I am reviving the old MES HOT Mods & related Mods or Creations Thread.*

*I created this thread to give recognition to MES mod innovators and hopefully inspire new MES owner to create Mods for their MES.*

_*I will go through the MES posts of the last 14 months and add deserving mods to the list and mod creators will be recognized for their contribution.*_

*You will notice there are two categories:*

*• MES HOT MODS with awards*

*• MES HOT MODS honorable mention*

*MES hot Mods with awards, this category is for MES Mods that are original (after some research the creator is the first to add this mod to the MES).  Or to those that significantly advanced a previous MES MOD creation.   Mods need to have picture documentation, and some writeup.  The more pics and a clear how-to explanation is greatly appreciated.*

*Recognition for this category includes, a posted announcement thread with a Hot MES MOD certificate of appreciation, and that mods addition to the Hot MES Mod list.*

*MES Hot Mods with honorable mention, this category is for Mods already in use, however the recipient getting honorable mention has done one or more of the following:*

*Written a clear how-to create and install the mod and includes pictures.  Made minor improvements to the mod, or the application and installation of the MOD was high quality.*

*No certificate will be awarded, however recognition will be posted in a announcement thread and of course added to the honorable mention list above.*

*MES owners, if you know of deserving MES mods during the past 14 months please PM me and I will add them to the list.*


----------



## BrianF (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there a good way to find these mods? It looks like the forum software was changed or something as most of the links don't work and are in a different format.


----------

